# Unknown critter



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

So I hope you guys can help me out, I found this unknown critter, dont know if its bad or just fine.
I do not have a picture of it.
The unknown critter has a shell over it and the shell is connected to a rock.
The shell I would say worm shaped and about 3/8" wide 
Some sort of worm or slug sticks it head out every now and then, I can see that it has 2 antenna, and it seems to constantly be excreting a very thin slime string, looks like a slimy fishing line.

If anyone has an idea of what it could be or if its no bueno or its not going to hurt anything.
Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure if it's a FW tank or SW.... the shell in this link isn't worm like.... but I just thought maaaybe? (Scroll down a bit for the pics.) Freshwater Limpets


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Holly this is a salt tank, Do a search for tube worm that might be it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I wasn't sure.... *blush - I just found the post in "unanswered posts" and didn't see where it was originally posted....


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, it is saltwater. I looked around tubeworms and didn't see any similar, what I have has no feathers. When I get near it, it backs into its shell, when it does it has a little door its closes behind it, like a snail.
Maybe I can get a pic soon
Thanks


----------



## frysauce (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it bristle worm?

Just kidding, didn't catch the shell part


----------

